# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1990+ >  Poseidon [Suzuran Maru, Utopia]

## Apostolos

Ποσειδών... το αδελφάκι του Λισσός χωρίς όμως τις άσχημες υπερκατασκευές!
Ναυπηγημένο στην Ιαπωνία το 1970 αγορασμένο απο τον Γιαννάτο το 1994, αλλάζοντας το όνομα του μόνο στο πρόθεμα... Βρίσκεται στο Dubai ως πλωτο ξενοδοχείο
http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/suzuran_maru_1970.htm

igoumenitsa-ferry.jpg
http://philip.greenspun.com/

----------


## Νικόλας

αχα τόσο καιρό το έβλεπα στην ηγουμενίτσα αλλά δεν μου πήγενε καν το μυαλό ότι είναι αδερφάκι του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ δεν του μοιάζει μόνο λίγο στην πλώρη

----------


## ChiefMate

Ontws paidia exei mia efesi na ta xalaei ta vaporia i ANEK...Vlepe Aptera,Lisos,Kydon(metepeita TALOS,IERAPETRA)...Kala pou yparxei k o Elyros!

----------


## scoufgian

Συμφωνω με τους προλαλησαντες.Πραγματικα,εχω κι εγω την αποψη ,οτι το POSEIDON ,ειναι πολυ πιο ομορφο ,απο το μετασκευασμενο ΛΙΣΣΟΣ.Το POSEIDON με την απλοτητα του με κερδιζει αμεσως........

----------


## JASON12345

> Ποσειδών... το αδελφάκι του Λισσός 
> http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/suzuran_maru_1970.htm
> 
> igoumenitsa-ferry.jpg
> http://philip.greenspun.com/


Και έλεγα τι μου θυμίζει,τι μου θυμίζει...

----------


## Apostolos

Τους νεαρούς τους βλέπω λιγάκι απληροφόρητους. Μα επιτρέπετε να μην ξέρατε ότι ειναι αδελφο με το Λισσός? Για να αρχήσουμε την μελέτη γρήγορα αντεεεε  :Smile:

----------


## El Greco

Adelfaki me kapies diafores omos, megaliteri apo'ola to fougaro. to lissos eixe 4 sin to pseftico nin saloni protis, kai to Poseidon exi ena.

----------


## Νικόλας

να κάνω μαι ερώτηση τα βουγάρα το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ τα είχε η τα απέκτησε όταν ήρθε????

----------


## Apostolos

Για ψάξε λίγο καλύτερα!

----------


## vinman

Και μία φωτογραφία του κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή πρίν απο αρκετά χρόνια..


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14569

----------


## sea_serenade

Ωραίος ο Εφοπλιστής, ακόμα πιο ωραίος ο Vinman

----------


## dimitris

sea_serenade ωραιος ο ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ καλος και ο vinman αλλα δεν εχει αφησει τευχος για τευχος ολα τα εσκισε... κι εγω τα λυπαμαι που τα εχω στην αποθηκη :Sad:

----------


## nautikos

> sea_serenade ωραιος ο ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ καλος και ο vinman αλλα δεν εχει αφησει τευχος για τευχος ολα τα εσκισε... κι εγω τα λυπαμαι που τα εχω στην αποθηκη


Η πλακα ειναι οτι εχει σκισει/χαλασει μερικα απο τα καλυτερα τευχη του περιοδικου, απο αυτα που αξιζαν, τα οποια οχι μονο τα προσεχες σαν τα ματια σου, αλλα ρουφουσες κυριολεκτικα την καθε σελιδα του... :Wink:

----------


## dimitris

Ειδικα αυτα που ειναι εικονισμα σκετο φιλε nautikos και  ισως να μην υπαρχουν ουτε στο περιοδικο :Sad:

----------


## nautikos

> Ειδικα αυτα που ειναι εικονισμα σκετο φιλε nautikos και ισως να μην υπαρχουν ουτε στο περιοδικο


Τι εννοεις ακριβως (συγγνωμη για το εκτος θεματος...)

----------


## vinman

> Η πλακα ειναι οτι εχει σκισει/χαλασει μερικα απο τα καλυτερα τευχη του περιοδικου, απο αυτα που αξιζαν, τα οποια οχι μονο τα προσεχες σαν τα ματια σου, αλλα ρουφουσες κυριολεκτικα την καθε σελιδα του...


 
Eκείνες τις εποχές λόγω έλλειψης αποθηκευτικού χώρου και αφού ρουφούσα όπως λέτε την κάθε του σελίδα, ήμουν αναγκασμένος να κόβω απο τα τεύχη του εφοπλιστή ή απο τα φυλλάδια των ναυτιλιακών εταιρείών όποιες φωτογραφίες με ενδιέφεραν και να φτιάχνω τα κολάζ που έπιαναν πολύ λιγότερο χωρο απο ότι όλα τα υπόλοιπα...
Δεν είχα σκάνερ για να μπορώ να απομωνώνω ότι χρειάζομαι απο φωτογραφίες....έτσι έχω χαλάσει πάρα πολλά τευχη....Τουλάχιστον όμως έχω κρατήσει τις φωτογραφίες....Κάτι είναι και αυτό... :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

mhn τον στεναχωρειτε ρε παιδια τον ανθρωπο :Very Happy: να χα κ εγω το υλικο σου κ τπτ αλλο :Smile:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε vinman, τα τεύχη τα οποία έχεις σκίσει είναι κατά κύριο λόγο τα παλιά καλά τεύχη, όπως επισημαίνει και ο φίλος Ναυτικός.
Μέχρι ενός σημείου το περιοδικό ήταν θησαυρός.
Όμως, εδώ και πολλά χρόνια μοιάζει σαν να έχει προσανατολιστεί σε άλλους τομείς. Είναι σαν να μεταλλάχτηκε σε κάτι άλλο, κάτι διαφορετικό σε σχέση με αυτό που ξεκίνησε.

Στη σημερινή εποχή θα έλεγε κανείς ότι τη θέση του την πήραν τα forum.
Για το λόγο αυτό ανεβάζουμε, πια, τόσες φωτογραφίες εδώ θέλοντας να μοιραστούμε με άλλους αυτά που έτυχε να φωτογραφήσουμε.
Κάποια φορά, λοιπόν, έτυχε να βεθώ στην Πάτρα και εκείνη την ώρα έμπαινε στο λιμάνι το "Ποσειδών".
Τη συνέχεια θα τη δείτε σύντομα .....

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το "Ποσειδών", λοιπόν μπαίνει στην Πάτρα το φθινόπωρο του 1999.
Εκείνη την ημέρα πήγαμε με το ΚΤΕΛ στην Πάτρα και γυρίσαμε το ίδιο βράδυ.
Είμασταν τυχεροί που πετύχαμε το ρεμέτζο του "Ποσειδών".
Αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον, μπορούμε να βάλουμε καικάποιες από τις υπόλοιπες φωτογραφίες.
Εκτός, όμως, από το ξαδελφάκι του "Λισσός", πετύχαμε ακόμα ένα όμορφο πλοίο.
Για τους λάτρεις των πλοίων του καναλιού θα είναι μια μια ευχάριστη έκπληξη.

Το Ποσειδών στην Πάτρα.jpg

----------


## vinman

> Το "Ποσειδών", λοιπόν μπαίνει στην Πάτρα το φθινόπωρο του 1999.
> Εκείνη την ημέρα πήγαμε με το ΚΤΕΛ στην Πάτρα και γυρίσαμε το ίδιο βράδυ.
> Είμασταν τυχεροί που πετύχαμε το ρεμέτζο του "Ποσειδών".
> Αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον, μπορούμε να βάλουμε καικάποιες από τις υπόλοιπες φωτογραφίες.
> Εκτός, όμως, από το ξαδελφάκι του "Λισσός", πετύχαμε ακόμα ένα όμορφο πλοίο.
> Για τους λάτρεις των πλοίων του καναλιού θα είναι μια μια ευχάριστη έκπληξη.
> 
> Το Ποσειδών στην Πάτρα.jpg


Εκπληκτική φωτογραφία φίλε Αντώνη...
Πολύ θα ήθελα να μας ανεβάσεις και τις υπόλοιπες...
Είμαι σίγουρος πως και οι άλλοι καλοί μας φίλοι θα ήθελαν να τις θαυμάσουν... :Wink:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πολύ σύντομα η συνέχεια καλέ μου φίλε.

Μέσα από όλες αυτές τις φωτογραφίες θα προσπαθήσουμε να αναπαραστήσουμε τα λιμάνια μας όπως ήταν πριν από χρόνια.
Θα ξαναζωντανέψουμε καράβια  που έχουν φύγει πια για μακριά, αλλά και καράβια που άλλαξαν σινιάλα και παραμένουν ακόμα κοντά μας.
Για τα παλαιότερα, βέβαια, πλοία περιμένουμε με χαρά τις φωτογραφίες των πρωτοπόρων Έσπερου και του Αντώνη Μώλου.

----------


## vinman

Το 1982 με το όνομα Utopia!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18479


(κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## poseidon_express

Το πλοίο, το οποίο όπως έχει αναφερθεί παραπάνω χρησίμευε ως πλωτό ξενοδοχείο κατά τη διάρκεια κατασκευής του project Palm Tree στο Dubai, πουλήθηκε για διάλυση σε διαλυτήριο της Ινδίας, αφού το έργο ολοκληρώθηκε και εξέλειπε κάποιος λόγος απασχόλησής του. Το πλοίο έφτασε στην  Alang τον Ιούλιο που μας πέρασε. Μαζί του πήγε και το BYBLOS, πρώην CROWN M.

----------


## manolis m.

Paei kaia auto diladi! Telika ena ena ta ploia poulithikan aki efigan apo tin Ellada ginontai krfitses !Krima !
Auti i phwto se megaliteri analysi afierwmeni se olous! 399.jpg
pigi phwto ''okiwava''

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Τελικα το πλοιο ακομα δεν εχει παει Ινδια. Εδω μια φωτο απο το Shipsnostalgia, φωτογραφημενη στις 26-10-08!
POSEIDON@Dubai 26-10-08.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Οι μετατροπές με τα ψηλά κάγκελα που του έχουν κάνει (και μου φαίνονται για πρόσφατες) μου φαίρνουν μετασκευή για ζωάδικο. Λέτε να πάρει τελικά παράταση ζωής;

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Οι μετατροπές με τα ψηλά κάγκελα που του έχουν κάνει (και μου φαίνονται για πρόσφατες) μου φαίρνουν μετασκευή για ζωάδικο. Λέτε να πάρει τελικά παράταση ζωής;


Για ζωαδικο δεν το κοβω, μα ουτε και το ξερω. Η φωτο ηταν τραβηγμενη στις 26-10, οταν το μετεφεραν απο το Port Rashid στο Dubai Maritime City. Εδω, αλλη μια φωτο του πλοιου. Παντως, αυτο που προσεξα τωρα, ειναι οτι δεν εχει καταρτι πλεον, πανω απο τη γεφυρα!

Alongside@Dubai.JPG

Απο το Shipsnostalgia

----------


## manolis m.

Nai tha parei paratsi zwis kathws ekei tha xrisimopoithei an plwto theretro!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Nai tha parei paratsi zwis kathws ekei tha xrisimopoithei *an* plwto theretro!


Παρε το 0, γιατι σε χανω λιγο!! Εχει χιονια η γραμμη!!

----------


## .voyager

Πλωτό ξενοδοχείο ενννοούσε...

----------


## .voyager

Mακρινή και θολή, μα την επισυνάπτω γιατί δεν έχουμε ακόμη υλικό εν πλω από το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο. Το Pοseidon πριν καμιά δεκαριά χρόνια, λοιπόν, στο Ιόνιο.

----------


## sea_serenade

Μια χαρά είναι η φωτό. Πριν απο δέκα χρόνια το zoom το ξέραμε μόνο σαν είδος γκοφρέτας (για όσους θυμούνται)..... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: !!!!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Φωτογραφία άνοιξης 2000 ή καλοκαιριού 1999. Υποθέτω 2000 λόγω ύπαρξης του Blue Galaxy. Καμιά βοήθεια; :-D

Poseidon@Patras Kopie.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Πρέπει να είναι το 1999, γιατί το 2000 είχε ναυλωθεί στην Αλγερία. Όμως δεν θυμάμαι αν πέρα της ναύλωσης που ήταν για τη σεζόν, είχε ταξιδέψει τους οφ-σήζον μήνες στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Και ομως πρεπει να ειναι απο το 2000 και μετα γιατι αν δειτε στα πλαγια του φαινονται τα γραμματα by strintzis lines οποτε το 1999 δεν <βγαινει>

----------


## Appia_1978

Ξαναέψαξα και πιστεύω ότι είναι βγαλμένη γύρω από το Πάσχα του 2000  :Wink:

----------


## kapas

τι εχει απογινει το πλοιο?? στο facta λενε οτι πηγε για σκραπ... ομως οπως ειπε και ο φιλος Finnpartner_1966 μαλλον μετεσκευαστικε... ποιος ξερει να μας διαφωτισει??? :Confused:

----------


## samurai

Επισήμως, πουλήθηκε για σκραπ σε πακιστανούς διαλύτες τον Ιούλιο του 2008 για 700$ τον τόνο:cry:.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Επισήμως, πουλήθηκε για σκραπ σε πακιστανούς διαλύτες τον Ιούλιο του 2008 για 700$ τον τόνο:cry:.


Στο miramar, λεει Alang, 2008. Δεν ξερω αν διαλυουν στο Πακισταν ακομα!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Επισυναπτω μια φωτο του Albert Novelli, και μου λεει το εξης: Τα ανοιγματα εγιναν για εξαερισμο, διοτι το πλοιο δεν ειχε Air-Condition. Οπως ειναι γνωστο, εκει διεμεναν Ινδοι εργατες, που δουλευαν για την κατασκευη των "Φοινικων". Το εχει βγαλει με τηλεφακο, τον Ιουνιο του 2006.

Poseidon as accom ship Dubai 6-06.jpg
©Albert Novelli

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια ακόμα εκπληκτική φωτογραφία από τον Albert Novelli.

Η φωτογραφία, πέρα από την μοναδική της αισθητική, έχει και σαφή πολιτικοκοινωνικά μηνύματα.

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ και τον Albert Novelli και τον Finnpartnerr 1966.

Πάντα τέτοια.

----------


## nippon

Μια παραξενη φορεσια αλλα ομορφη... του...

ΠΗΓΗ www3.ezbbs.net

----------


## samurai

Είναι η φορεσιά της Nishi Nihon Kisen, θυγατρικής της Shin Nihonkai Ferry. Το βαπόρι τότε (1980) λειτουργούσε ως κρουαζιερόπλοιο :Smile:  .

----------


## BEN BRUCE

POSEIDON φυλαδιο απο την τελευταια του περιοδο στην ελλαδα

negative (994).jpg

----------


## Django

To Ποσειδών παρέα με το Golden Prince ( ; ) στα νιάτα τους κάπου στο Japan.

----------


## Appia_1978

Από το Ferries 3/2002

Ως Ποσειδών Χ, ναυλωμένο στην Αλγερία

Poseidon X.jpg

----------


## despo

PHOTO 0130000123 despo.jpgΕνα απο τα σταθερά πλοία που δούλεψαν στη γραμμή του Μπρίντιζι ήταν και το Ποσειδών. Θυμάμαι οτι είχε άνετους χώρους, καμπίνες και μεγάλο γκαραζ. Είχε αποκτήσει ένα σταθερό πελατολόγιο όσο καιρό βέβαια ήταν στην ιδιοκτησία της Med Link lines. Με το που χώρησαν οι 2 συνέταιροι Γιαννάτος και Αλεξάκης και το πλοίο πέρασε στην Five Star lines, ταλαιπωρήθηκε σε διάφορες ναυλώσεις και βέβαια τελευταία βρέθηκε και με κατάσχεση.
Εδώ φωτογραφημένο στο Μπρίντιζι στις τελευταίες του μέρες με τα χρώματα της Med Link.

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ  :Smile: 
Από ότι είχα ακούσει και διορθώστε με εάν κάνω λάθος, η Med Link Lines ήταν από τις καλές εταιρείες του Μπρίντιζι που πρόσεχε τα πλοία της και έδειχνε σεβασμό στους επιβάτες.

----------


## despo

> Ευχαριστούμε πολύ 
> Από ότι είχα ακούσει και διορθώστε με εάν κάνω λάθος, η Med Link Lines ήταν από τις καλές εταιρείες του Μπρίντιζι που πρόσεχε τα πλοία της και έδειχνε σεβασμό στους επιβάτες.


Οχι, εγω δεν θα διαφωνήσω με τα λεγόμενά σου, είχε η εταιρεία μιά αξιοπρεπή παρουσία στη γραμμή.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Nα συμπληρωσω τον despo με μια φωτο απο το 1996 που ειχα τραβηξει πανω απο το ρυμουλκο Πατρευς.

scans (9).jpg

Ειχα μπει στο βαπορι και το ειχα γυρισει.Ηταν καθαρο με πολυ ανετα καταστρωματα μεσα ομως ηταν οπως παλια στην ιαπωνια χωρις πολλες παρεμβασεις.Πλαστικοι μπεζ διαδρομοι χαμηλοταβανο, μετριες καμπινες ανετο κα πολυτελες σαλονι σε εναμιση ντεκ ,το κλασικο θεατρο-κινηματογραφος που εβαζαν οι ιαπωνες.Καλη και φθηνη λυση για τοτε....

----------


## a.molos

Posidon 001.jpgPosidon 002.jpgPoseidon Patrasso. 1.jpgPoseidon Patrasso.jpgPOSEIDON X.jpgFIVE STAR Lines, Med Link,  POSIDON σε Πάτρα, Πειριαά (2η) και Πέραμα (5η).

----------


## nickosps

Αδερφάκι του LI55O5 με τσιμινιέρα Ευρωπαίου Εξπρές. Όμορφος συνδυασμός, λιτός και απέριττος.

----------


## Apostolos

Λίγο πριν μας αφήσει για Dubai καθώς και ένας τελευταίος δεξαμενισμός

poseidon (2).jpg poseidon (1).jpg

----------


## despo

Θύμιζε τότε καράβι και μετά τον έκαναν σαν ... καρνάβαλο !

----------


## Apostolos

Και εδώ στο Dubai σαν πλωτό δενοδοχείο. Τα ανοίγματα είχαν γίνει για εξαερισμό... 
Δίπλα φτιάχναν νησιά και πολεις των δις και οι εργάτες στοιβασμένοι σ ενα κάτεργο...

097 Poseidon as accom ship Dubai June 06 (Custom).jpg
Photo: Albert Novelli

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

POSEIDON C..jpg
Πηγή: shipspotting

To ξαδελφάκι του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ στην Ηγουμενίτσα το 2005. Γνωρίζουμε κάτι γιά την Αdriatic Seaways κ εάν ποτέ είχε ανοίξει τον πλαϊνό καταπέλτη;

----------


## despo

> POSEIDON C..jpg
> Πηγή: shipspotting
> 
> To ξαδελφάκι του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ στην Ηγουμενίτσα το 2005. Γνωρίζουμε κάτι γιά την Αdriatic Seaways κ εάν ποτέ είχε ανοίξει τον πλαϊνό καταπέλτη;


Καλές ερωτήσεις και οι δύο! Προσωπικά ποτέ δεν είδα να έχει ανοιχτό τον πλαινό καταπέλτη. Για την εταιρεία
'φάντασμα' που θυμάμαι οτι είχε αφήσει πολύ κόσμο απλήρωτο, οι πληροφορίες που είχα είναι οτι συμμετείχαν Ιταλοί/πράκτορες ταξειδίων του Μπρίντιζι και ένας απο την Ηγουμενίτσα.

----------


## nickosps

> POSEIDON C..jpg
> Πηγή: shipspotting
> 
> To ξαδελφάκι του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ στην Ηγουμενίτσα το 2005. Γνωρίζουμε κάτι γιά την Αdriatic Seaways κ εάν ποτέ είχε ανοίξει τον πλαϊνό καταπέλτη;


Ξαδελφάκι του Λισσός με τσιμινιέρα τύπου European Express!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Καλές ερωτήσεις και οι δύο! Προσωπικά ποτέ δεν είδα να έχει ανοιχτό τον πλαινό καταπέλτη. Για την εταιρεία
> 'φάντασμα' που θυμάμαι οτι είχε αφήσει πολύ κόσμο απλήρωτο, οι πληροφορίες που είχα είναι οτι συμμετείχαν Ιταλοί/πράκτορες ταξειδίων του Μπρίντιζι και ένας απο την Ηγουμενίτσα.


Aυτός ο καταπέλτης μόνο αριστερά ήταν λίγο περίεργος κ εκτός σκάφους.Έλεγα μήπως τον είχε δει κανείς ανοικτό έστω κ γιά εξαερισμό.
Έχω την εντύπωση ότι σε αυτή την συνεργασία ήταν κ το ΙΟΝΙΑΝ SKY αλλά εγώ δεν είδα να γράφει στις πάντες Adriatic Seaways.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ξαδελφάκι του Λισσός με τσιμινιέρα τύπου European Express!


Συμβαίνει πολλές φορές να είναι τo ίδιο hull κ να διαφέρουν λίγο ή πολύ στα υπόλοιπα.

----------


## samurai

> Συμβαίνει πολλές φορές να είναι τo ίδιο hull κ να διαφέρουν λίγο ή πολύ στα υπόλοιπα.


Το ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ (ex-Suzuran maru 1970) υπήρξε ο γενάρχης της σειράς των πλοίων bullet ferries που χτίστηκαν για λογαριασμό της Shin Nihonkai Ferry. Ακολούθησαν τα Ferry Hamanasu 1972 (LISSOS) και Ferry Akashia 1973 (Philippina Princess).
Στις φωτο που ακολουθούν είναι τη σειρά τα: SUZURAN MARU, FERRY AKASHI & FERRY HAMANASU.
suzuran_maru_1970.jpgferry akashi.jpgferry hamanasu.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Έτσι είναι φίλε samurai,γιά να μαθαίνουν οι νεώτεροι κ οι λιγότερο σχετικοί.
Σε παλιό τεύχος του Steamboat Bill σε άρθρο γιά την ιαπωνική ακτοπλοϊα βρίσκω φωτό με το βαπόρι αρχικά ως RAIRAKU MARU.
Eπειδή δεν το έχω βρει με αυτό το όνομα σε άλλες πηγές,μήπως το συγχέει με άλλο;

----------


## samurai

Όχι φίλε Βίκτωρα, πρόκειται για το ίδιο πλοίο. Το SUZURAN MARU όταν αρχικά παραδόθηκε στη Shin Nihonkai Ferry ονομαζόταν Raikaku Maru. Τον επόμενο μήνα της παράδοσής του μετονομάστηκε σε SUZURAN MARU.  :Fat:

----------

